# Urgent, please help.  I need advice on sheep



## Jules (Sep 4, 2017)

I am a sheep newbie, I bought 7 at a sale here in central FL a few weeks ago.  6 ewes and a proven ram.  I have now lost 3 to what everyone is telling me is a coyote.  we have watched over them like hawks and whatever is killing them is coming in between 5 am and 7 am just before sun up.  all three were disemboweled/  I have FL fish and game coming in tomorrow and I will be sleeping with the remaining four tonight with a gun.  but is there any chance its the ram doing this?  two are in season.  of the three that died, tiny was young, never bred, belle was pregnant and the one this morning was walking on three legs as she was obviously injured the night belle was killed but I was trying to save her in a back paddock.  I have 5 foot high fencing, no electric, as of 3 pm tomorrow, this entire property will be electric.  what am I doing wrong.  I was just getting to able to feed them by hand and the ram is quite friendly with me, never tested me, even after coming between him and an ewe that was obviously flagging (ready to be bred).  I really cant believe a ram would do this, all three who I have lost were disemboweled and belle had her heart half eaten out.  I am heartbroken so turning to here as I feel so stupid.  all the sale people told me to not worry, just throw them all in together.  now I am wondering.  also, idiot neighbor wont keep his chickens on his side and they are always on my side now.  none of these precious sheep died until these chickens started infesting my property.  we are racking our brains here right now.  I am desperate.  I want to save them but if I lose another sheep tonight, that's it, the property goes up for sale.  is it possible a coyote is coming after the chickens and then attacking one of my sheep?  do they only kill one at a time?  is it possible the ram is killing them as they are not use to him?  has anyone ever heard of a ram literally tearing an ewe in half and ripping her wool out?  please help, I am just so sick over this


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 4, 2017)

there is no way that the ram would do that to the flock.

none.

It does sound like a coyote, or something similar...there are lots of varmints in Florida.

Unfortunately,  though your fence sounds lovely, fences rarely keep out predators.  This is why a good tight secure barn is best for night time.

I don't see how the chickens have anything  to do with your troubles.

My deepest condolences.   You are going through a horrid time of it.


----------



## Workinthedream (Nov 8, 2017)

I have to agree there is no way the ram is doing this.  The most aggressive I have ever seen my ram he just kind of lightly butted the ewes in the side.  More of a love tap to get her in the mood.  You have a predator.  Could be a coyote or even a domestic dog.  A lot of the animal attacks that occur on farms are from the owners own pets.  We have a Bernese Mountain Dog that loves to kill our chickens.  It is not his fault and I have ordered a shock collar to break him of it but he is just following his nature.  Anyway, I agree that keeping them put up at night is the best way.  Or think of getting a guard dog - great Pyrenees livestock protection dogs are used around here.  Don't know how they would do in Florida because of the heat.  Hope tonight goes ok and the fence helps.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 8, 2017)

I agree with Al. No ram would do what you're describing. There would surely be some hair from the predator that comes loose in the attack, or some prints. It is a big learning experience. Protection is vital. A barn or shed for night time. A hot wire or two; top and bottom.  LGD to patrol the enclosure and protect the herd. Gun or trap, or both. Motion Lighting could help some too. It is real discouraging, but get these things set up and start over or keep going with what's left. Don't feel stupid asking questions here. Most of us joined by asking for help or advice.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 11, 2017)

So, @Jules, what happened with the sheep and predator? FLA DNR give any help or solution? Sorry to sound nosy, but been thinking abt it.


----------

